# Post pictures of your patio/deck with grills &smokers



## imjesse1 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm redoing my patio and retaining wall I really want to incorporate my grills and smoker, thought this could give everybody a chance to brag and give me ideas


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 10, 2013)

good idea...  I am wanting ideas as well for outside kitchen


----------



## rustyford (Apr 10, 2013)

Good timing on this one. Hoping to see some good ideas before I go to work on mine.


----------



## dougmays (Apr 11, 2013)

...watching :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2013)

My deck doesn't have a roof over it, and my smoker is electric, so my front porch is my smoking & grilling area:








Bear


----------



## whittling chip (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's my deck. 6x6 posts with metal roof.













Smoking Deck.jpg



__ whittling chip
__ Apr 11, 2013


----------



## sqwib (Apr 11, 2013)

Bar on the deck next to my GOSM

This is where I grill and do most of my Appetizers













outside bar.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 11, 2013


















deck 001.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 11, 2013


















20100904190.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 11, 2013


















20100904204.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 11, 2013


















20091227052.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 11, 2013






Old Weber in the background













20091227178.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 11, 2013






Patio Cooking, I sit at the bar outside when the weather is nice.













20101218127.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 11, 2013






Brinkmann Grill on the right and a little bar area.













20120623102.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Apr 11, 2013


















20120623105.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Apr 11, 2013






Trying to show the bar area, I usually sit here on the inside, but its hard to see from the photo.













20130331036.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Apr 11, 2013






I sit in here with my Maverick, when It's nasty out.













Picture 11 102.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Apr 11, 2013






Renovating the bar.













20130126096.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Apr 11, 2013






Striper on the fire pit













20111112288.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Apr 11, 2013


















20121214159.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Apr 11, 2013






I think the only place I haven't cooked yet is in the pool!

Wish I had better pics of the grills and stuff, I'll make it a point to get better pics next cook.


----------



## themule69 (Apr 11, 2013)

Whittling Chip said:


> Here's my deck. 6x6 posts with metal roof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice! i am thinking about doing something close to this. what size is it? is it big enough? should it be smaller? what would you do differant if you were to do it again?

happy smoken.

david


----------



## whittling chip (Apr 11, 2013)

Original pad was 10' x 10'. I then added the framework and roof. Phase three was the decking around the original pad.

Phase 1 - Slab













21.JPG



__ whittling chip
__ Apr 11, 2013






Phase 2 - Tabrinacle













005.JPG



__ whittling chip
__ Apr 11, 2013






Phase 3 - Decking













Day22 011.JPG



__ whittling chip
__ Apr 11, 2013






Finished with 2x6 Flooring













018.JPG



__ whittling chip
__ Apr 11, 2013






I hope this gives you some ideas.

WC


----------



## shorte2326 (Apr 12, 2013)

DSC00416.JPG



__ shorte2326
__ Apr 12, 2013


















DSC02672.JPG



__ shorte2326
__ Apr 11, 2013
__ 1


















DSC00414.JPG



__ shorte2326
__ Apr 11, 2013


















DSC02663.JPG



__ shorte2326
__ Apr 11, 2013






60Amps power, H&C water in the sink, stereo, plus IR heating                   Wife wanted an outhouse! So I made one that flushes and

                                                                                                                      has a crock sink with H&C water plus a light.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 12, 2013)

I like it Shorte...  especially the outhouse


----------

